# Επισκευή Συσκευών Εικόνας > Υπόλοιπες Συσκευές Εικόνας >  ΑΝΤΙΚΑΤΑΣΤΑΣΗ ΟΘΟΝΗΣ TABLET 7"

## bdim2010



----------


## gethag

Προσεγμένη δουλειά!
 Δύο καλοπροαίρετες παρατηρήσεις μόνο, τα μεταλλικά αντικείμενα καλό είναι να αποφεύγονται γιατί πολύ εύκολα μπορούμε να χαράξουμε πλαστικές και γυάλινες επιφάνειες χωρίς να το καταλάβουμε (την πάτησα στην πρώτη μου αλλαγή :Rolleyes: ), υπάρχουν αντίστοιχα πλαστικά εργαλειάκια ή καλύτερα απλές πένες κιθάρας.
Επίσης, μιας που δεν φοράς γάντια και ακούμπησες την μέσα μεριά του digitizer καλό είναι να το καθάριζες με κάποιο πανάκι (ιδανικά microfiber) για να μην φαίνεται το αποτύπωμα.

Υ.Γ.: ενδιαφέρον το κανάλι σου.

----------

bdim2010 (20-05-15), windmill82 (13-02-15)

----------


## bdim2010

Ευχαριστώ τον φίλο για τις σωστές του παρατηρήσεις

----------

